# moving to NZ



## marneygardner (Dec 16, 2011)

We are in the process of looking into immigration in NZ. i cant find in any of the sites if there is a set amount that the NZ govt state you have to have with you before you can enter into the country. Canada states that you must have $16,000 for lead applicatant plus $4000 for each additional applicant. Does NZ have this or not ??????


----------



## Jimaba (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi there! I don't really have the answer for you, but I'd suggest calling Immigration New Zealand's help line at: +64 9 914 4100

It's a free call other than the long distance charges and they can answer any questions you may have. Hope this helps!


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

I have read on the forum of people arriving with very little funds & they have made a go of it.
I would imagine for your own peace of mind you would want to have a safety to tide you over until you get some income coming in, also enough to buy a car to get around (you can buy cheap cars here, look on trademe, & also for accommodation.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

marneygardner said:


> We are in the process of looking into immigration in NZ. i cant find in any of the sites if there is a set amount that the NZ govt state you have to have with you before you can enter into the country. Canada states that you must have $16,000 for lead applicatant plus $4000 for each additional applicant. Does NZ have this or not ??????


Those Canadian numbers are for people entering with Permanent Residence as Federal Skilled Workers (program currently on hold)... For those entering Canada on a Temporary Work Permit (1-3 years), there is no need to prove any funds.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Those Canadian numbers are for people entering with Permanent Residence as Federal Skilled Workers (program currently on hold)... For those entering Canada on a Temporary Work Permit (1-3 years), there is no need to prove any funds.


The NZ Immigration website or services inviting young people to Work/School/Vacation always require you have a minimum of proof of savings to cover basic rmboard cheap for a 6mos-1yr if you're not in NZ just to visit for vacationing. Guesstimate from that and call them. I'm saving while waiting for any EOI reply that probably won't come. Hope to still find work to move up in selections before the 6mos my EOI availability is over and I must reapply.


----------

